
People in California are microdosing on LSD - tosh
http://www.businessinsider.com/silicon-valley-chris-kilham-medicine-hunter-microdosing-lsd-acid-microdose-productive-2017-1
======
robbiep
Now would be a good time to get Gwern's excellent and interesting study out
again [0] and i'll also take the opportunity add a further link [1], the
content of which I found extremely interesting and thought provoking given
both my experimental history with substances (including both micro and
macrodosing LSD) and my background in Biochemistry and as a Doctor. [1] looses
almost all credibility in my beliefs when they say _micro-dosed LSD makes you
(believe it or not) too creative for most paying jobs_

I don't believe there is any evidence for microdosing making you more
creative. What I do believe I got out of microdosing however was the
incredibly mischievous feeling that I was doing something so naughty, that it
lifted my whole day and mood.

So kids, don't waste your cash (or acid) on microdosing (unless you really
want to, but don't be under any illusions this is going to subtly or radically
change your life in any way shape or form outside of the placebo component)
it's the modern day snake oil and per [3] I would suggest that the comment _It
seems that the “ubersmart twentysomething set” is looking for a “healthy”
alternative to Adderall_ is pretty on-point.

[0] [http://www.gwern.net/LSD-microdosing](http://www.gwern.net/LSD-
microdosing) [1]
[https://qualiacomputing.com/2016/08/20/wireheading_done_righ...](https://qualiacomputing.com/2016/08/20/wireheading_done_right/)
[2] [https://www.forbes.com/sites/robertglatter/2015/11/27/lsd-
mi...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/robertglatter/2015/11/27/lsd-microdosing-
the-new-job-enhancer-in-silicon-valley-and-beyond/#59a54323188a)

------
senectus1
in Australia a lot of orgs do random testing for drugs, they'll sack you on
the spot if you're testing positive to anything.

~~~
oceanghost
In California, very few companies want to drug test, but there are laws and
sometimes insurance which require it. It's hard to find top talent that hasn't
used THC. A lot of people come home from work and smoke some weed to relax.
I'm talking about everyone from CEOs to warehouse staff.

Also, in the US a standard tox-screen does not look for LSD. They're usually,
Opioids, Alcohol, Amphetamines, THC, cocaine.

An extended tox-screen picks up about 40 substances, but they're usually
reserved for folks where public safety is involved (nurses, bus drivers,
etc.).

